# Do you do your own income tax return



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2020)

Does anyone do their own tax return now or do they pay someone to do it for them?

Do you use a paper return or do you use tax software.

I do my own with tax software.  I can't imagine doing a paper return anymore.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 25, 2020)

I always did my own with the paper forms til I became self-employed/independent contractor.  Found it was too complicated, so have been using software ever since.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope!

I do a rough estimate for my own curiosity then send the documents to a CPA and have him prepare and file the returns for me.

If he retires I will probably start doing them myself.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 25, 2020)

I've been using the same CPA for years.  Because I'm self-employed, I pay my taxes quarterly so I don't have a big bill at the end of the year.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2020)

I haven't filed a return in 8 years


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> I haven't filed a return in 8 years



ditto .... 6 yrs. for me.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, since I am a CPA (license is inactive since I retired), I have always done my own taxes.  Been using turbotax for a long time, plus I have excel spreadsheets to help with the process when we also had businesses.  Things are a lot less complicated these days, so who knows.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2020)

I've used H&R Block software for years.  This year, I E-filed in late January, and had both the Fed and State refunds in the bank by mid-Feb.  H&R, or TurboTax are the best ways to go, for most people, IMO....minimal costs, easy to do, and accurate....so long as you enter the data correctly.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2020)

I thought it was a good idea to file every year whether you owe money or not.

You could be losing out on benefits by not filing.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nope!
> 
> I do a rough estimate for my own curiosity then send the documents to a CPA and have him prepare and file the returns for me.
> 
> If he retires I will probably start doing them myself.


It's a good idea to do a rough estimate.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> You could be losing out on benefits by not filing.


What benefits could I possibly get by filing?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 25, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> What benefits could I possibly get by filing?


I thought you always had to file, no matter what.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I thought you always had to file, no matter what.


You don't have to file if you don't owe taxes. Many people file just to get back what they paid in. If they would stop having taxes withheld they wouldn't have to file.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2020)

Turotax

Short form
Whud you make.....send it in

Jus' kiddin'

I've used Turbo for several years now, ever since I watched the H&R guy completely screw up my return while I sat there.

Turbo is quite easy, and makes it tough to screw up....if;



Don M. said:


> you enter the data correctly.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 25, 2020)

I go to a tax preparer, he charges me $70 and I'm fine with that.  He uses tax software and files electronically.  I like figures but am dumb when it comes to tax stuff.  My favorite saying is,  "Being smart is knowing what you're dumb at".  It has always worked for me.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 25, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> You don't have to file if you don't owe taxes. Many people file just to get back what they paid in.* If they would stop having taxes withheld they wouldn't have to file.*



That's what my tax preparer said to me, so I stopped having taxes withheld.  He told me that as long as my net income is less than my bracket and I don't owe taxes, I'm fine not filing.   Last year I sold some stocks so I rather have him file just to make sure I'm okay and within my bracket.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2020)

We do our own taxes.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2020)

In Canada your income determines certain benefits so it's good to file regardless of income. You even give permission to be on the voters list on the form. It's voluntary.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 26, 2020)

I did my own taxes for many years when I had a simple return.  Then I inherited a stock portfolio from my parents.  It's too complicated now, so I pay a CPA to do them for me, and regard it as money well spent to free myself from the complexity and anxiety.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 26, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I did my own taxes for many years when I had a simple return.  Then I inherited a stock portfolio from my parents.  It's too complicated now, so I pay a CPA to do them for me, and regard it as money well spent to free myself from the complexity and anxiety.


Great idea.  I do my own taxes but now and then I feel like I should take the load off and let someone else do it.  And that extends to everything like paying bills and other mental chores.


----------



## Knight (Feb 26, 2020)

Turbo tax paired with Fidelity. Takes maybe 20 minutes.  From there file electronically another 2 hours and the filing is accepted with less than 1% chance of being audited.  Less than 10 days I got the small amount sent to my credit union.


----------



## oldmontana (Feb 26, 2020)

I do with H & R Block.


----------



## Marlene (Feb 26, 2020)

When I was working, I used a CPA because my taxes were a bit complicated.  Now that I'm retired, I fill out my own since they are very simple.


----------



## gamboolman (Feb 26, 2020)

CPA for the last near 20 year due to international work.  Our paperwork is about 2" thick and normally with all the back and forth it is near to June/July before we complete taxes.

I am thankful for a good CPA.

That may change after retirement once we get comfortable after afew years. 

Our CPA fee is well worth it vs the potential issues & losses and to stay clear of any international bulloney from Nigeria..... She has saved us money and potential IRS issues when MegaOil has made mistakes in our Taxes.

We always had/have her take care of the kids taxes as the incremental cost was minor.

But that's just us....

Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go...

gamboolman...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 29, 2020)

I've been using H & R Block Tax Cut Deluxe for about 10 years.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2020)

This year I had problems doing my own online because my setup is too old for my tablet and desktop. I ended up using my cell phone. Problem with electronic filing. I'm using Turbo Tax free edition. No problems last year.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 11, 2020)

Been doing my own taxes since I was twelve. I use paper forms. Very easy to print off the internet, now. Have to order my 1099"s and 1096, each year, because of the stupid red ink forms. Literally, they're printed with red ink. Ridiculous. 

Each year I send the IRS a veritable book of forms. Self-employment.

Whoever wrote that forms are easier to fill out, now, obviously doesn't fill them out. The once-easy page one, the 1040, has been split into a number of pages, and each refer to other forms. You get into maddening loops, no lie. I hang in, though


----------



## Ronni (Mar 11, 2020)

Because I'm self employed, tracking my expenses was always a challenge.  I did it by hand for years, but once I became computer savvy, I wanted to start keeping the information on my computer.  I looked and looked for spreadsheet templates that would work for me, but couldn't find exactly what i was looking for which was very frustrating.  

I solved the problem by learning how to code, so that I could manipulate the spreadsheets in the way that worked for me in my specific situation.

I still have my CPA prepare my return, but as long as I stay current with the inputting of the information, it tallies automatically and it's just a matter of printing off the relevant pages and turning the information over to my gal.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, we do our own taxes, Liked it the old fashion way doing it on the paper they supplied to do so. But you can't find that anymore, you have to do it on products you can find free, or have to pay for it.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 11, 2020)

We have used a CPA for years...still have a company so he files that also, even though at this time its shelved.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies.  I used Turbo Tax the free edition last year.  It worked out well on my desktop but this year I couldn't use my computer because they don't accept it unless you are up to date on browsers and software.

So I used my cell phone and it worked up to the point of Net Filing the return. But I could print out the paper return and file manually but then you have to send in all your receipts with it.

I will have my nephew do it on his computer and Net File it.  It's more convenient to be able to access the return on a flash drive.

Although Turbo Tax is free for 34,000 and under there are restrictions such as you can't look up previous years taxes unless you pay a fee for Plus.  It was only $11.00 so I took it. They try to talk you into upgrading when you apply all the way through.

They will do anything to stop the IRS from having free software for their clients who pay the taxes.

I understand H&R Block also has a free option.

Some of you may want to try the free version even if you decide to turn it over to a professional to complete just to see how it works.  They walk you through it pretty well.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  I used Turbo Tax the free edition last year.  It worked out well on my desktop but this year I couldn't use my computer because they don't accept it unless you are up to date on browsers and software.



This is another reason for keeping your computer up to date.  If you are still using W7 or 8.1, there are still ways to get W10 for free.

https://www.zdnet.com/article/heres-how-you-can-still-get-a-free-windows-10-upgrade/

The way technology continues to grow, there is really no real reason to stay with outdated software....especially when the upgrades are usually free. 

TurboTax, or H&R are the best ways for most people to do their taxes with minimal costs and hassles....IMO.  I've used H&R for so long that I get savings offers every Fall.  This year, I got the Deluxe version, did my Fed and State taxes in a couple of hours, and got the refunds about 2 weeks later....smooth as could be, and only cost me about $30 for the whole process.


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh, Lord, no! Our CPA files our quarterly returns and then the final return. All I have to do is to sign them. Last year, our bill for “the year” of returns was $1200.00.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2020)

Don M. said:


> This is another reason for keeping your computer up to date.  If you are still using W7 or 8.1, there are still ways to get W10 for free.
> 
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/heres-how-you-can-still-get-a-free-windows-10-upgrade/
> 
> ...


It's not a question of software with me. I can't upload to Windows 10. I have to get a complete new computer. Not a cheap fix. The only thing I miss is the tax programs once a year.  I was able to use my cell phone online but couldn't net file to the CRA (IRS).  Problems . But I could print and file a paper return. I'm looking at Apple. I have an I pad.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2020)

oldman said:


> Oh, Lord, no! Our CPA files our quarterly returns and then the final return. All I have to do is to sign them. Last year, our bill for “the year” of returns was $1200.00.


Is the bill deductible for tax purposes?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Is the bill deductible for tax purposes?




As I understand it, when the new tax law went into effect with the larger standard deduction, the deduction for tax prep went out the window.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Does anyone do their own tax return now or do they pay someone to do it for them?
> 
> Do you use a paper return or do you use tax software.
> 
> I do my own with tax software.  I can't imagine doing a paper return anymore.


I used to do my own till they changed some of the tax laws and then I decided it would be best if I let someone else do it. It's tough for them to fix once you screw it up and hit send. I don't want that. It's over $100 at H&R block now for what used to be the EZ form. To pay for the utilities. I could go get them done for free at the United Way here but, sometimes the wait is 4 hrs. to get it done. It's hard to sit somewhere that long.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I used to do my own till they changed some of the tax laws and then I decided it would be best if I let someone else do it. It's tough for them to fix once you screw it up and hit send. I don't want that. It's over $100 at H&R block now for what used to be the EZ form. To pay for the utilities. I could go get them done for free at the United Way here but, sometimes the wait is 4 hrs. to get it done. It's hard to sit somewhere that long.


For peace of mind it's money well spent to get a pro. The thing is they do it all year so they are up to date on changes to both Federal and State laws. Not to mention having your computer up to date as well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> For peace of mind it's money well spent to get a pro. The thing is they do it all year so they are up to date on changes to both Federal and State laws. Not to mention having your computer up to date as well.


I guess my tax preparer had a lady who did her own online and screwed it up bad and she sent it off anyway. Tax lady had quite the time trying to fix that mess. She said if the lady had stopped when it didn't look right and come to them they could've fixed it. ~SMH~ I just prefer the pro's deal with it. Later on I may have to find someone to do them for me who won't charge or charge as much.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I guess my tax preparer had a lady who did her own online and screwed it up bad and she sent it off anyway. Tax lady had quite the time trying to fix that mess. She said if the lady had stopped when it didn't look right and come to them they could've fixed it. ~SMH~ I just prefer the pro's deal with it. Later on I may have to find someone to do them for me who won't charge or charge as much.


Well even if you send in a screwed up return they can't fine you for not filing. Some people did it all the time. That has been stopped now.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Well even if you send in a screwed up return they can't fine you for not filing. Some people did it all the time. That has been stopped now.


Not worried about getting fined. I am worried about an audit. LOL


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Not worried about getting fined. I am worried about an audit. LOL


Why worry? Blame the preparer.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Why worry? Blame the preparer.


Hence this is why I don't do my own.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Not worried about getting fined. I am worried about an audit. LOL


If you use a tax prep program, you can't screw it up. They catch mistakes during the final review and won't let you continue to filing section until you fix the issues. H & R Block Tax Cut promises that if an audit is done, they will send a rep with you to the IRS. I never got audited so I can't vouch for that promise.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If you use a tax prep program, you can't screw it up. They catch mistakes during the final review and won't let you continue to filing section until you fix the issues. H & R Block Tax Cut promises that if an audit is done, they will send a rep with you to the IRS. I never got audited so I can't vouch for that promise.


I never wanna find out. Evah!


----------



## peppermint (Mar 15, 2020)

No, my son in law does our taxes....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I never wanna find out. Evah!


Hey, about 3 decades ago I used a very highly recommended tax accountant. I took my taxes in very close to the deadline, picked it up on the eve of the deadline date and just perused it before signing. I rushed to the P.O. to mail it. I was mortified when I took a good look and saw that he had fudged $3,000 in medical bills!! Thank God I wasn't audited but I worried about it for awhile. Said I'd never make that mistake again.


----------

